# REPLY: your sST0NER playlist



## nicbelliz (Jul 24, 2007)

Thievery corporation-Lebanese Blonde
Rolling Stones-paint it black
Beatles-Taxman
AeroSmith-Sweet emotion
Led Zeppelin-Going to california
Jimi Hendrix- Axis bold as love
Mamas and papas-california dreaming
souls of mischief- 93 till infinity
Bone thugs and harmony-weed song
Radio Head-pyramid song
ETC...


----------



## venomddv (Jul 24, 2007)

1.led zeppelin -no quarter- achilles last stand...............
2.my dying bride-deeper down
3.red sparowes-Alone and Unaware, the Landscape was transformed in Front of Our Eyes 
4.isis-Wrists Of Kings 
5.cultof luna-Echoes
6.artic monkeys-505
7.bizzy bone-On The Freeway-Demons Surround Me 
8.krazyie bone-Gemini-Everybody Wanna Be Thugs-Heated Heavy 
9.neurosis-Erode-The Tide 
10.radiohead-rabbit in your headlight-morning bell


----------

